# Looking for FP that writes well



## austinsbarnard (Mar 11, 2022)

I've got a couple of nice blanks that I got from my sister for Christmas that I plan on using for fountain pens.  I actually got into this hobby because I enjoy writing, taking notes, etc., and would like to batch l branch out into lettering and calligraphy.  That said, I'm looking for some kit recommendations based either on how well they write, or the ability to accept upgraded, recommended nibs.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EricRN (Mar 11, 2022)

austinsbarnard said:


> I've got a couple of nice blanks that I got from my sister for Christmas that I plan on using for fountain pens.  I actually got into this hobby because I enjoy writing, taking notes, etc., and would like to batch l branch out into lettering and calligraphy.  That said, I'm looking for some kit recommendations based either on how well they write, or the ability to accept upgraded, recommended nibs.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I like the Beaufort ink kits with their bibs.  You can also get Bock bibs that fit their kits.  The hard thing about FP kits is that the standard nib housings don’t fit the kit sections.  I’ve not had a good experience with the Dayacom bibs.  They always seize up on me.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 11, 2022)

Quite honestly, more important than "upgraded" or "recommended" is whether you are able to smooth and tune the nib yourself.

Visit Richard Binder's "10 commandments" - read them, and download the Notes that accompany his Nib Tuning Workshop.

I was lucky enough to take his workshop a few years ago, and regularly practise his techniques on $2 fountain pens from Amazon or eBay, After following his steps they are perfectly fine writing instruments.


----------



## Hubert H (Mar 12, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> Quite honestly, more important than "upgraded" or "recommended" is whether you are able to smooth and tune the nib yourself.
> 
> Visit Richard Binder's "10 commandments" - read them, and download the Notes that accompany his Nib Tuning Workshop.
> 
> I was lucky enough to take his workshop a few years ago, and regularly practise his techniques on $2 fountain pens from Amazon or eBay, After following his steps they are perfectly fine writing instruments.


WELL SAID!  I have been writing with FP for six years and really enjoy it. For me learning to tune nibs has also been fun.


----------



## Bstrauch (Mar 12, 2022)

As others have eloquently said, tuning the nib is the best way to make sure it writes smoothly.  I have tuned and polished standard kit nibs and the write very nicely.  Also, broad and medium nibs will usually write smoother than a fine nib.


----------



## Hubert H (Mar 12, 2022)

Bstrauch said:


> As others have eloquently said, tuning the nib is the best way to make sure it writes smoothly.  I have tuned and polished standard kit nibs and the write very nicely.  Also, broad and medium nibs will usually write smoother than a fine nib.


Another important part of writing with a FP - the paper!


----------



## Bope (Mar 14, 2022)

My daughter had a couple Jr. George FPs. Instead of doing her homework in college on the computer she prints it out so she can use her FP. The stock nibs worked very well. She wanted some alternate nibs and has used both Goulet branded and Edison nibs. The Edison feeds also fit the FP. I have also made several Vertex Supreme FPs. One nib took some work to get the ink to the nib. Once it started writing it was fine. Like others have said tuning can play a big part on how you like your FP to write. Some like them wet while others like them to write a little dryer. All the stock nibs in my FPs have written without being scratchy. If you a looking to use a specific brand of nib you might want to do some work to make sure it will fit the pen you chose. If you are just looking for a certain type and are less worried about the brand you will probably be able to find whatever you are looking for.


----------



## David Roth (Jul 2, 2022)

Looking for opinion on Woodpecker pen bushings that are used for Rollerball/fountain pens. Has any one used these?


----------

